# How to select a laptop in this huge lappie world



## anjalikhanna (Sep 22, 2016)

Dear friends, i am looking for some good laptop with good configuration for graphics purpose. I am a graphics designer and need some high end laptops for my designing freelance work. I am looking for Nvidia G-force of atleast 2GB, 12GB of RAM, i7 processor, 1TB HDD and 22'' full HD screen. Can anyone please suggest some good vendors in lamington road, Mumbai, who can offer reasonable prices. There are so many laptop dealers in lamington road so i am bit confused about who to rely? I'll appreciate your concern.

Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2016)

Good luck finding a 22" laptop. 

Jokes aside, fill this:
*forum.digit.in/laptops-netbooks/156722-questionnaire-laptop-notebook-purchase.html


----------



## anjalikhanna (Sep 22, 2016)

Sorry it was written by mistake. Actually i am looking for 17"
Anyways thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 22, 2016)

Contact Azom and check if they have XOTIC PC | Sager NP9172 (Clevo P775DM3) - Laptop w/ Intel 6th Gen Intel Core i7 Processo in stock. This was the cheapest 17" laptop I can find on xoticpc as per your requirements.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2016)

NVIDIA Geforce of atleast 2GB.

Nice. 

Sarcasm aside, do try and gather knowledge about what you are going to buy. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2016)

anjalikhanna said:


> Dear friends, i am looking for some good laptop with good configuration for graphics purpose. I am a graphics designer and need some high end laptops for my designing freelance work. I am looking for Nvidia G-force of atleast 2GB, 12GB of RAM, i7 processor, 1TB HDD and 22'' full HD screen. Can anyone please suggest some good vendors in lamington road, Mumbai, who can offer reasonable prices. There are so many laptop dealers in lamington road so i am bit confused about who to rely? I'll appreciate your concern.
> 
> Thanks



You should mention your budget.


----------



## anjalikhanna (Sep 24, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] thanks for your advice. If you have any idea about this, can you please suggest a good system for graphics purpose only as i am a freelance graphics designer. My budget is around 1.2 lacs


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

^first,please fill the questionnaire, link posted in 2nd post.otherwise it is hard for us to suggest anything. By this time you would have got few suggestions if you would have filled that questionnaire.


----------



## anjalikhanna (Sep 24, 2016)

Budget: Approx 1 lac
Size: 17" screen
Tasks: Video editing, 3D redering, Gaming


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

anjalikhanna said:


> Budget: Approx 1 lac
> Size: 17" screen
> Tasks: Video editing, 3D redering, Gaming



Repeating what I said in post #4 above



SaiyanGoku said:


> Contact Azom and check if they have XOTIC PC | Sager NP9172 (Clevo P775DM3) - Laptop w/ Intel 6th Gen Intel Core i7 Processor in stock. This was the cheapest 17" laptop I can find on xoticpc as per your requirements.



You won't get a good 17" laptop locally within your budget.


----------



## luckysingh (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi My friend first of all 22 inches laptops  are not available in market and the 2gb of graphics card are not sufficient for graphic designing work. So I will suggest you HP ENVY Notebook 14-j106tx with Intel ® core i7-6700HQ processor, 12gb ram/1TB HDD, 4gb graphics card and the price is Rs.92,390.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

luckysingh said:


> Hi My friend first of all 22 inches laptops  are not available in market and the 2gb of graphics card are not sufficient for graphic designing work. So I will suggest you HP ENVY Notebook 14-j106tx with Intel ® core i7-6700HQ processor, 12gb ram/1TB HDD, 4gb graphics card and the price is Rs.92,390.



Has 950M.

Not worth over 60k IMO.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

its 87K on flipkart and its 14 inches

SaiyanGoku , why do you say 60K. Its decent config, 6months back this would have been among good options dont you think?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> its 87K on flipkart and its 14 inches
> 
> SaiyanGoku , why do you say 60K. Its decent config, 6months back this would have been among good options dont you think?



Because you can get Notebook HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Intel I7 6th GEN 4 1TB 4 GB Gaming 15&quot;FHD | eBay for 60k

You can get a laptop with 960m (or even 970m) for 100k, why waste money for a 950m then?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

ok now i look so stupid. you are right. Shouldn't waste money on 950M anymore


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Because you can get Notebook HP Pavilion Gaming 15 AK007TX Intel I7 6th GEN 4 1TB 4 GB Gaming 15"FHD | eBay for 60k
> 
> You can get a laptop with 960m (or even 970m) for 100k, why waste money for a 950m then?



Should verify warranty with seller, could be seller, although it says international


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2016)

Asus ROG GL502VY for 1.2l looks good to me.
ROG GL502VY | Notebooks | ASUS India


----------



## anjalikhanna (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and concern. I must say this is a great forum. Very helpful


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2016)

anjalikhanna said:


> Thanks everyone for your suggestions and concern. I must say this is a great forum. Very helpful


Have you decided on any particular laptop yet?

Also, which applications would you be using for Video editing, 3D rendering and which games would you be playing?


----------



## anjalikhanna (Sep 26, 2016)

Video Editling Like Adobe Premiere CC, Grass Valley Edius 7, Sony Vegas Pro
3D Applications Like Autodesk 3DS Max, Maxon Cinema 4D, Autodesk 3DS Max Design
Games Like Crysis 3, Battlefield 3, GTA 5, Need For Speed Series


----------

